# HDMI output from laptop seems to lag



## Grimfang (Jan 18, 2010)

So I recently realized I may be able to play movies with more ease and higher quality with my laptop, if I use HDMI instead of VGA + headphones output. The problem I've noticed is that I seem to get a slower frame rate when it's connected to my LCD TV.

I typically use VLC player for movies. Sometimes they're blu-ray format, sometimes just DVD, but it seems to lag regardless. I'll probably try another run with a DVD format again and see how it goes.

But is there any way to improve the quality of playback with HDMI? I remember reading something about utilizing the video card in my computer. Anyone know if that is what goes by default?

I don't even know. Just curious for ideas from anyone who may be more computer savvy than I am.

Basic laptop specs for Asus X83vm-x1
Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit
Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 @ 2.26 GHz
4GB DDR SDRAM - 667 MHz
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS

Not sure if any further specs would be needed.. let me know. Thanks!


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmm... well, the HDMI should take its output from the GPU, but it sounds as if some sort of software is getting in the way.  That or it's running natively with the VGA outputs and has to run some sorta conversion for the HDMI.  Could also be the fact that the HDMI is also carrying the audio channel, so again, drivers might be causing a delay.  

It'd be interesting to see if the issue still exists via using a LiveCD, but the LiveCD Linux distros won't use the Nvidia driver by default off the CD. :/  Have you tried making sure both the video and the HDMI audio drivers are up to date?  If you go into the display control panel (Nvidia's, not Window's) are their advanced options for HDMI output configuration?


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 30, 2010)

God, I'm so late to responding here. Thanks, and I've been off and on trying to figure out how to find what I need to do what you've suggested.

I know I've been losing my edge with computer skills, but I think this means I'm slowly easing into computer illiteracy.


----------

